# Motobecane grand premio question



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

Mike

I got lucky last night. I scored a brand new and gorgeous grand premio orange frame that someone parted and sold on ebay. I love the looks of those frames. I thought that I had to save money to buy an entire bike, but alas, I got an xmas gift. 

Anyways, the frame comes with a shim for the front derailleur. I was wondering if it is necessary to use the shim, or I could use a narrower front derailleur designed to work with a traditional cromoly frame. Is the shim designed to protect the thin gauge tubing, or because the new clamps are larger to work with the wider carbon frames? 

I noticed that the red motobecane photos do not use the shim. Instead the sram red clamp seems to be the narrower kind. 

Thanks,

Andres


----------

